# Chuck, Chuck, Chuck.....GROUSE!!!!!



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I decided to celebrate my acceptance to grad school by skipping my Friday morning class and taking of early and taking the dog out one last time this season.










The spot I had hoped to try looked a bit difficult to get the car to with the snow so I drove around looking for a place to try. Finally found a place and gave it a go. 10 minutes from the vehicle arrow slammed on readjusted held and as I approached 2 sage grouse took off. We we would spend the next few hours without any sign of birds.

Those things have huge feet (I wear a size 13)









Arrow did find some deer and held back nicely.









I took a few shots to pass the time









Then I found this,










and then this










and (arrow is on the left holding tight)









this is after the flush









Love this one










zoomed in










A great way to end the season.....And I don't have to clean the gun

Most of the coveys would take off about 40 yards in front of me but there seemed to be a few stragglers that flushed late including 2 different big males that flushed as I got to about 20 yards.

I saw 3 coveys, the first group of 2, and a few singles. It was a pretty fun day. Taking pictures was pretty difficult as the sun and snow made it to hard for a rookie photographer like myself to handle.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

No rookie there. Nice photos! That dog of yours has some drive...


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

When I decided to get a French Brittany it was because the research I had done said they were calm in the house in great with kids. Arrow fits this description perfectly. I thought I was going to be giving up some range and have a close working dog. Arrow does exactly the opposite. She is almost always out around 100 to 200 yards and often out twice that. 

She runs pretty hard and knows where to look for birds. She sure has made hunting a lot more fun for me and seems to be doing better every time we go out.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pictures. Sounds like a fun day to be out. Congrats on getting in to grad school.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there.


----------

